
Mozilla is financing the open competitor to Facebooks free-internet - rufus42
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/10/13/bringing-the-power-of-the-internet-to-the-next-billion-and-beyond/
======
brudgers
Current submission title is editorialized.

